# Anyone have a Dandelion or Poppy Den?



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was wanting one of the above for the rabbits, but wanted to see some photos with animals actually in them as the photos on the [email protected] website are a bit deceiving. So any photos would be appreciated!

This is the Poppy Den - Poppy Den Guinea Pig and Rabbit Hutch by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

Dandelion Den - Dandelion Den Hutch for Rabbits and Guinea Pigs by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

neither of those are suitable for rabbits im afraid, both are much too small.

also the dandelion isnt the full 2 feet high to allow a rabbit to freely periscope either, and the poppy is a flimsy waste of space


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

No its not for full time! Just a base for their litter tray, food bowl and to sleep if they want. The door would never be shut.

They have a 12ft x 9ft shed, but their 6ft hutch takes up a lot of space which they don't use, so a smaller hutch, just for sleeping in, would be more suitable, which was my reasoning 

In the end, I bought the double storey Daisy Cottage. But thanks anyway, although you didn't really answer my question.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This was the one I bought in the end
Double Tier Rabbit Hutch and Accessory Kit | Pets at Home


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

technically i did

the dandelion isnt tall enough to periscope in so shouldnt even really be used as a base
the poppy is too flimsy and poorly made to be worth buying in my opinion

my sister had a poppy den as a base, it didnt last long at all


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I asked if anyone had one and could they share photos. I know they are flimsy and not suitable size for rabbits, which is why I am not using it as a permanent hutch.

*Why shouldn't it be used as a base when they have 108 square feet to periscope in?*

The hutch is still 2ft high, which is what the RSPCA recommends. Their current hutch is that and they can periscope in it.


----------

